# Infinity c250 Center channel



## newyorkmets54 (Jan 19, 2009)

I think I am going with the Infinity Fronts and center. 
Has anyone have any experience with the c250 Center channel. I really can't spend a lot of money on the center. So anyone please give the 2 cents


----------



## newyorkmets54 (Jan 19, 2009)

Anybody?! :huh:


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The Infinity Primus PC250 center channel speaker has 5 1/4" midbass and 3/4" high frequency drivers that match well with the Infinity Primus P252 towers and Infinity Primus P152 bookshelves. Good value for the money.

Under $550 for a pair of P252s, a pair of P152s and a PC250. Add a Hsu STF-2 subwoofer for $350 and you have a nice system.


----------

